# Lilly went back to the vet :(



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

So, as some of you know we had to take my parents old chi mix to the vet last week because she literally couldn't walk. He gave her a cortisone shot and pain meds and told us that she had a degenerative spinal disease. They can treat the pain and make her comfortable but there is no cure. 

Over the weekend, we noticed that she was limping very badly again. Today my mom decided to take her back in because she could barely get up. Well, the vet found a torn miniscus? I have no idea if I spelled that right or not. They told her that she should go to an ortho but we just don't have $4000 for the likely surgery. Then they told us that often these injuries heal on their own so we bought her a crate, an orthopedic bed, and a soft pad. She will be relegated to downstairs which will be hard because she's used to sleeping upstairs. I hope this injury heals because the pain meds aren't working well and it's sad. 

So right now it is a wait and see situation. We are doing everything we can to nurse her back to health. For 11ish years she has had NO health problems and never caused any difficulty. It's so hard to see her like this.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. I had a dog who couldn't walk properly near the end of his life, caused by something that couldn't be cured, and it's so hard to see. The orthopedic bed should help a lot. Hopefully her latest injury will heal itself. Are you giving her any supplements to assist in the healing? Would glucosamine or anything like that help?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She's allergic to glucosamine and chondroitin. We've tried it several times.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

It's so sad when they age and start to go down hill. Anyway you can take her upstairs in her crate so she can still sleep up where she's used to? It will help her heal if she isn't as stressed, I believed.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> She's allergic to glucosamine and chondroitin. We've tried it several times.


Oh, darn. I can't remember if it was you that I was telling about Recovery SA. We gave it to our senior dog, and it helped a lot. I'm pretty sure it doesn't contain any glucosamine or chondroitin, and is supposed to promote healing. My mom actually took the human kind for her arthritis as well, and said that it did help with pain. Kind of pricey, but I'm sure it wouldn't be as bad with a small dog.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She's a mutt and way too large (about 35-40 lbs) to carry up and down the stairs  she's been sleeping downstairs for a couple weeks now and seems to be okay with it. She knows she can't do it anymore. She doesn't even want to go outside anymore and only will go twice a day now. 

It is so sad seeing her like this. We love her so much and never contemplated having to cope with this. We are determined to do the best we can for her in her old age and make her as content as possible. If she continues to be in pain, we will have to figure out the next step.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll look into that Krystal. I'll have my mom ask the vet too cause I don't want anything to potentially interact wih her meds. Thanks.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Ashley, so sorry your Lilly is going through this, and that all of you are having to watch her helplessly. It is just heartbreaking. I pray that she will heal quickly and not be in much pain.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

poor thing  x


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you Tina and Shannon. I am comforted by the fact that she has had a long and healthy life with us.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I'll look into that Krystal. I'll have my mom ask the vet too cause I don't want anything to potentially interact wih her meds. Thanks.


Yes, definitely do. The vet will probably know if it would make a difference or not. Technically our dog's issue (which the vet thought was neurological caused by arthritis) wasn't listed as a condition that the Recovery treats, but it definitely made his life better. We still had bad days of course. We also checked with our vet, and thankfully it was okay with his pain meds. We actually found that it made such an improvement that we only administered his meds when needed instead of everyday. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm so so sorry. I hope her injury can heal itself. Cricket and I are thinking and praying for y'all.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I am so so sorry. Its never easy to see them going through the pain. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm sorry, Ashley. Poor Lilly.  Sending good thoughts her way. I hope she heals quickly.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

poor girl....hope the meds are keeping her comfortable...the bed rest will really help...


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hope this is of "some" comfort! It may be different for dogs, but, my husband had a torn miniscus!! lol. And it did heal on its own. Yes, it was painful, but he took tylenol or something. So, hopefully, with rest, she will recover from it. Or at least, with rest, it shouldn't get worse.
I wish all the best for her.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey guys! Thanks for all the support regarding Lilly. Finally some good news: this morning, we took her outside and she ran around in the yard like she used to!! It was amazing to see. She looked so happy and barely limped at all. Her pain is always a bit less in the morning after she rests all night, but this is the best she's been in weeks! It's been hard keeping her off te furniture and whatnot, but I think her miniscus is healing. She will never be 100% because of her spine condition, but if this injury heals at least we can make her comfortable!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Hey guys! Thanks for all the support regarding Lilly. Finally some good news: this morning, we took her outside and she ran around in the yard like she used to!! It was amazing to see. She looked so happy and barely limped at all. Her pain is always a bit less in the morning after she rests all night, but this is the best she's been in weeks! It's been hard keeping her off te furniture and whatnot, but I think her miniscus is healing. She will never be 100% because of her spine condition, but if this injury heals at least we can make her comfortable!


That is great news!! I am so happy for y'all.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> She's a mutt and way too large (about 35-40 lbs) to carry up and down the stairs  she's been sleeping downstairs for a couple weeks now and seems to be okay with it. She knows she can't do it anymore. She doesn't even want to go outside anymore and only will go twice a day now.
> 
> It is so sad seeing her like this. We love her so much and never contemplated having to cope with this. We are determined to do the best we can for her in her old age and make her as content as possible. If she continues to be in pain, we will have to figure out the next step.


Do the best you can for her, but do not feel guilty if she is still in pain and you have to decide to put her down. That's the humane thing to do. Best wishes and Chi hugs.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Hey guys! Thanks for all the support regarding Lilly. Finally some good news: this morning, we took her outside and she ran around in the yard like she used to!! It was amazing to see. She looked so happy and barely limped at all. Her pain is always a bit less in the morning after she rests all night, but this is the best she's been in weeks! It's been hard keeping her off te furniture and whatnot, but I think her miniscus is healing. She will never be 100% because of her spine condition, but if this injury heals at least we can make her comfortable!


Aw! That's good to hear. Everyday like that is a gift! So glad that you might have the chance to extend her life.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hope things improve for her with the measures you are taking, sending positive thoughts. x


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I can relate to this, I have degenerative disk disease,and when my back goes out ,there's so much pain.then off to the chiropractor I go. It takes weeks to heal when you have a bad back sometimes All it's takes is a little wrong move. I hope your baby feels better soon


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you all for your support! She's still doing well this afternoon!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ash I just saw this thread. First I got teary eyed reading the sad news, then I
got teary eyed reading the good news. My Pug had spinal issues when he was
older, it was definitely extremely challenging at times, but we did all we could for
him. It is such a relief to hear that precious Lilly is feeling better. I'm sending her
lots of healing vibes and kisses.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LS, it definitely is an emotional journey. The spine condition can be treated so that she isn't in pain, it's this injury she has on top of it. It is very painful even with pain meds and she has been suffering. But I think it is starting to heal. Since we rescued her at 6 weeks old, she has brought nothing but light into our lives. She is well behaved, loyal, and was the best friend any kids could ask for growing up. Now that we are adults and she is older, she is a mellow girl that loves to sit at our feet while we are on the computer and lounge in the sun. She is even a therapy dog for my sister who has epilepsy. It's a hard reality when they get old... we don't ever want to think about it. But we've been forced to. We are going to do everything in our power to keep her happy and healthy for as long as possible and as long as she isn't suffering, we are going to help her live out her life as long as she can. Thank you for the well wishes, she needs them right now.


----------

